# SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?



## Gast20141127 (13. November 2010)

*SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?*

Hi, 
wir bauen aus alten Teilen gerade einen PC für die Kellerbar.
Da wir aber eine HDD benötigen und IDE Platten sauteuer sind, überlegen wir einen billigen SATA Controller um die 15-20€ für den PCI(!)-Slot zu kaufen,
damit hätten wir dann eSATA zusätzlich auch noch.
Wenn wir da jetzt eine interne SATA HDD anschliessen. können wir da davon auch booten?

mfg
Gustl


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. November 2010)

*AW: SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?*

bei den 15-20 € Karten ganz einfach nein.
da muss es dann schon eine mit einem BootRom sein und die Kosten dann auch mal das 10 fache.
Beste Lösung ne kleine IDe Platte besorgen davon nur Booten und via der SATA Controller Karte die Datenplatte dann einbinden


----------



## Vampire2030 (13. November 2010)

*AW: SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?*

Das 10fache? Ist die SATA III Controllerkarte von ASUS oder Highpoint nicht bootfähig? Und die kosten nur so um die 30€.


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. November 2010)

*AW: SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?*

Ich dachte mir schon fast das mit den Billigdingern da nix gehen wird.
Aber die Promise kosten halt gleich 50€, das steht auch nicht dafür.
Da kannst gleich ne IDE kaugfen

Asus oder Highpoint...Hm, das werden aber dann PCI-Express Karten sein und die nützen uns nix.
Das ist ein uralt Sockel-A Board und ein AthlonXP-2600.
Für ein bisschen Musik und Videos völlig ausreichend.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was mit einer gebrauchten IDE-HDD.
So 200-300GB wären auch locker genug, 
obwohl ich Platten wo keine Garantie mehr haben ja ganz ungern gebraucht kaufe....

Trotzdem Danke und schönes Wochenende.
mfg
Gustl

@mickythebeagle
Bist du zufällig ein DEG-Fan, ich  bin  nämlich ein SBR´ler


----------



## Gast20141127 (18. November 2010)

*AW: SATA Controllerkarte bootfähig?*

Hab heute ne Mail von DeLock bekommen.
Es geht um folgendes Billig-Teil für knapp 15€
DeLOCK 70156, PCI | Geizhals.at Österreich

Sieht also doch nicht so hoffnungslos aus wie ich dachte 
Meine Befürchtung ist nur das der PCI-Slot die Platte ziemlich bremsen wird,
oder wie hoch ist dort die Datenrate?


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx ,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> Unser Controller unterstützt auch das Booten einer Festplatte.
> ...


----------

